# Broken heart...



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, it is not broken but will be today. Due to my heart/health issues, I have decided no more horses for me. Tango is going to his new home today. Linus and Cheveyo (daughter's horses) will be kept and I can ride Cheveyo when I feel well enough to ride. 

For those that don't know I have aortic valve sclerosis, aortic valve stenosis and pulmonary hypertension. I am so tired at times that I go to bed by 6:30 through my normal bedtime is 8. It doesn't leave me much time to ride and since I can't saddle my own horse anymore, I have to make sure someone is around to do it for me before I can ride. 

I hope Tango's new owner loves him and cares for him. He was my dream horse and I was really hoping I would start feeling better... not happening and as I decline, I don't want to worry about my boy as well.

So thankful my daughter has a horse I can still hop on once in a while and head down the trail with


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So many {hugs} headed your way.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Wicked. Taking care of yourself is the most important thing. A hard decision but sounds like the right one. I'm sure Tango will be well loved by his new owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im so sorry. Take care of yourself! *Hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My best to you along with healing prayers.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Prayers for you for healing and also for your boy that he finds a wonderful home. I pray his new owner will be sensitive enough to keep you updated on how wonderful he is doing to give you peace of mind. I am happy that you have a daughter with a horse as well so that you have someone to ride when you feel up to it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your heart-breaking decision.Sending prayers for you that your good days increase & you soon feel well enough to ride your daughters horse on occasion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds like a very heavy decision indeed. My heart goes out to you. I hope that you will use extra time to keep us company here. I know we are nowhere near as comforting as a good horse to ride, but when you're here, let it be "home" for you.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

He just left and the new owner was very kind and promised to keep me updated. It will be hard not to see him in the pasture with Cheveyo. I will forever miss that sweet boy of mine.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My prayers and thoughts are with you. I'm sure that this has been a very tough decision.


----------

